# Which Vaccine/Serum ?



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2021)

According to the "latest" US - Study,Moderna seems the most "reliable" and "longer lasting" and protecing Serum.

Which Vaccine have you been vaccinated and how many "Stiches" have you already received please ?

*This is for Information only please.*

*No Accusations,especially political Views/Opinions,personal Attacks,Discrimination and that Kind please !*

*Please be nice to each other.*

Thank you.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 17, 2021)

I got the Johnson & Johnson shot, which turned out to be the worst at preventing hospitalization with Delta's data taken into account.  I plan on getting Moderna for a booster though, or even two shots of it if that's permitted.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 17, 2021)

I had 2 shots of AZ, but it looks like it will be discontinued due to the blood clotting issues so I'll probably be offered a different one for the booster.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 17, 2021)

I got two Pfizer..super light fever for a day after . I plan to get the booster when available for gen pop.


----------



## Anniefannyskunk (Sep 17, 2021)

For all of you wondering why there are side effects days or weeks after and not 6 months after you take it its because it is literally changing your immune system to help combat the virus.  How retarded are people not to understand that? That is why you get sick because your homeostasis in your body changes.   That happens with any vaccine known to man and changes many variables to getting you taken care of as well.  Never trust conservatives!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2021)

*A kindly Remember please:*

*No political personal Views/Opinions......*

*This Poll Thread is only for Informations (and maybe how you fared after the Vaccination) *

*and *

*maybe helps unsure / unsettled / frightened and possibly misinformed People to consider a Vaccination.*

*(If it is necessary,any Thread/Content not matching to the Poll Topic will be reported for deleting.)*

*Thank you.*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2021)

Based on a recommendation from my doctor, I went with Moderna.


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 18, 2021)

My family went with Pfizer, and it was so blissfully benign with its side effects and super small needle that I even dragged an anti-vaxxer to get it and they had to confess it was pretty legit... still can't get him to eat in a restaurant with us, though. Refuses to carry his vaccine card, even though he's been vaccinated ¬.¬


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2021)

pfizer since its the only one I can get at my age


----------



## Wavy (Sep 18, 2021)

Same boat as @Scott_pilgrim. I could only get the Pfizer jab at my age.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 18, 2021)

2 shots of Moderna here. This was just coincidental : I just booked the first available dates. Vaccination centers (in Belgium or even just Flanders) work with a single vaccine on a given day to prevent confusion. My day just happened to be moderna. The delta variant didn't even have its name back then. 

As I've mentioned elsewhere, my arm was sore for a couple days after the first shot, and I felt a bit tired and hot /cold after the second for a day (no fever, though). That was all. I'm currently training for a 15 km run as well as got back in karate, and my condition is as good as it was before (well... A bit rust, but that's due to not sporting as much as before).


----------



## Lacius (Sep 18, 2021)

I received two doses of Pfizer back in March. I had no side effects except a mildly sore arm after my second dose.


----------



## notimp (Sep 19, 2021)

Two Moderna.

Additional hearsay info (as in interesting, but probably dont decide anything based on that), Moderna potentially is at least partially more effective against Delta, because it had a higher base amount of mRNA in it, Pfizer has stated, that they went with a lower amount to decrease potential side effects. Lacking any studies that show a higher side effect rate with Moderna, this is probably their marketing departments PR speak for "we had a reason" for going with a lower mRNA amount).

3rd shot (booster shot) of Moderna and Pfizer would both contain the same (lower) amount of mRNA. (Most countries currently say its not needed, Israel is giving them out to high risk patients anyhow..  )


Also please, dont just take one shot and then call it a day. One shot (so far -- boosters later) is ideal, if you had Covid-19 once, and then did get one shot later, in all other instances two shots are required to get the "symptomatic infection rate" low enough where it makes sense societally - and for the individual. (Single shot cuts symptomatic infection rate by 65 percent double by 90%+ https://www.cnbc.com/2021/04/23/cov...-infection-rate-by-65percent-study-finds.html Also, those percentages would have been higher, if the Delta variant hadnt come along... )


----------



## paulttt (Sep 19, 2021)

Pfizer for both doses.

Was fine aside from an achey arm


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 20, 2021)

CharlesCKaufman said:


> but we still have to wear marks so what is the purpose of the vaccine!


The vaccine reduces the shedding period during which people can transmit the virus, but it doesn't eliminate it altogether. By getting vaccinated you also give your immune system a head start against the virus if you do get infected. It's not always obvious who will get hospitalised from Covid-19 and who will barely get any symptoms so it's a smart move to reduce the risk.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Sep 20, 2021)

Preferrably the one that doesn't cause you to be disfunctional for days on end...

If it exists.

Know quite a few people whom were hit pretty hard after the injection...

Mwh.


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 3, 2021)

Only option available for me in my area is the Moderna one and that's the one for both dosages.


notrea11y said:


> Preferrably the one that doesn't cause you to be disfunctional for days on end...
> 
> If it exists.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they have taken anything for their side effect. I had some side effects and a couple of tylenol seemed to help relieve the side effects or at least shorten the duration of it.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 7, 2021)

Got pfizer, wished I had of got Moderna but now they're saying the heart risks are higher than pfizer


----------



## Chary (Oct 7, 2021)

Moderna. One shot, due for the second one next week. 

Could barely move my arm for about two days. I also had cramps so horrendously awful, that it might have been one of the most painful experiences in my life. I'd heard reports of women having some issues with that and that was my main concern of side effect. Shame I had to go through what I feared. 

... I'm glad I got the vaccine, but I am unnerved a tad for part 2.


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 7, 2021)

I got the one from China. Got covid a few months later. It was like having a cold with more cough and headaches.

Hoping to get Moderna in a few months


----------



## notimp (Oct 7, 2021)

CharlesCKaufman said:


> Most of the people said Pfizer.... but we still have to wear marks so what is the purpose of the vaccine!


Watch Peter Zeihan, he is entertaining and informative.. 


Short version is, delta variant came along and messed stuff up. (Higher basic reproduction number, so more transmissible - and lower effectiveness against that strain - still high enough where it makes a difference to get vaccinated, but its now measured in "prevents severe symptoms" at a rate above 90% (see f.e.: https://www.statnews.com/2021/07/28...ccine-slips-to-84-after-six-months-data-show/ but its more a between the lines item in that article) ), which means, you need a higher vaccination (/infection) rate in the general public for "herd immunity to trigger". (= People who are not vaccinated also to be protected, by transmission rates slowing down to a crawl in the overall population.) Coincidently that rate (vaccination rate needed for herd immunity under delta variant) is now so high (80%+ of population), that most european countries struggle to get to it.

So you are taking the vaccine to prevent more severe outcomes on your end, if you get it, and to slow down progression in the population, which helps with hospital beds, just not "enough".

Booster shots might address this ("third shot") -- but hardly any info on that out right now - because its a PR disaster if you try to explain to people which companies vaccine, when would do more and... Logic still goes - its effective in slowing down case reproduction rate (you arent sick as long afair is the aspect by which it achieves that), and provides a 95%-84% reduction in severe illness probability, if you are infected. Risks likely arent worse now, than they will be later > this translates into politics telling people, take it now. And imho rightly so.

People saw that coming almost a year ago (higher vaccination rate in populations needed, because of delta), I made a post in the old covid thread way back when... And it was basically clear back then, that other preventative measures would have to be reapplied (to some extent) this winter.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2021)

It's not clear to me at this point if they (UK gov) are going to dare re-introduce lockdown measures this winter, or if they will risk the higher herd-immunity being achieved via natural immunity.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 8, 2021)

I got both Pfizer shots and didn't feel anything but a shoulder ache.


----------



## notimp (Oct 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's not clear to me at this point if they (UK gov) are going to dare re-introduce lockdown measures this winter, or if they will risk the higher herd-immunity being achieved via natural immunity.


From what I've heard - (Dominic Cummings), the history of heard immunity in the UK was "false calculations" in the beginning of the pandemic, being used by government officials (false because of insufficient dataset, meaning - someone made a bubu), and after that it was 'same measures as everywhere else'.

The issue is, that the UK has a comparatively high case count at the moment, so action plans might vary - in Europe though most countries usually expect that no lockdowns will be necessary, but increased compensation measures (Mask wearing, shutting off mass events, ...) will be.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 9, 2021)

notimp said:


> From what I've heard - (Dominic Cummings), the history of heard immunity in the UK was "false calculations" in the beginning of the pandemic, being used by government officials (false because of insufficient dataset, meaning - someone made a bubu), and after that it was 'same measures as everywhere else'.
> 
> The issue is, that the UK has a comparatively high case count at the moment, so action plans might vary - in Europe though most countries usually expect that no lockdowns will be necessary, but increased compensation measures (Mask wearing, shutting off mass events, ...) will be.


I think the delta variant has made the chances of reaching herd immunity very low anyway. The last study I saw there was something like 44% penetration through fully vaccinated people. That's a lot of potential transmission unless they bring back strict social distancing at the very minimum.


----------



## notimp (Oct 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I think the delta variant has made the chances of reaching herd immunity very low anyway. The last study I saw there was something like 44% penetration through fully vaccinated people. That's a lot of potential transmission unless they bring back strict social distancing at the very minimum.


Jup. May be a different calculation based on casecount though (allthough I doubt it). So for the rest of the EU (the big countries), I'd be pretty sure in "no lockdown" is what officials are thinking is an achievable goal. For the UK, I dont know. Even though your vaccination rate is quite high... So yeah, probably also no lockdown (reading tealeaves).


----------



## RAHelllord (Oct 9, 2021)

I got two shots of Moderna, not by choice but simply that was what got assigned to me. Thankfully also seems to be most useful one so I should be fine until boosters get rolled out for my age group.



Chary said:


> Moderna. One shot, due for the second one next week.
> 
> Could barely move my arm for about two days. I also had cramps so horrendously awful, that it might have been one of the most painful experiences in my life. I'd heard reports of women having some issues with that and that was my main concern of side effect. Shame I had to go through what I feared.
> 
> ... I'm glad I got the vaccine, but I am unnerved a tad for part 2.


Have you talked to your doctor about those side effects? They may be able to prescribe something small to deal with them the second round. The doc that gave me my shots recommended I keep some Ibuprofen nearby for the muscle and headaches that are common and it worked like a charm. Though if you got cramps from it chances are your doc might recommend something different to you.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 9, 2021)

I got Pfizer because at the time it was supposedly the best one. About a week after my 1st shot, it came out that Moderna was longer lasting. Shrug. Guess I'll need that booster. Besides, I think the micro nano batteries in the 5G chip are starting to run low anyway and I've gotten use to having 5 bars everywhere I go.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2021)

I am not vaccinated,but I will looking forward for the NOVAVAX Serum is finally getting "accepted/licensed" in Europe.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 12, 2021)

I got Moderna way back in Feb/March when they were still in Phase 1 rollouts. Fiancee got Pfizer around the same time.

Mind you during this period there was not a choice in what we got, you got accepted for the vaccine you went to whichever site they told you to get the shot, and you would find out which shot you get when you get there. I am just glad that we both got the more effective shots than the other ones that were popping up at the time.


----------



## Valwinz (Oct 12, 2021)

fvig2001 said:


> I got the one from China. Got covid a few months later. It was like having a cold with more cough and headaches.
> 
> Hoping to get Moderna in a few months


was moderna not ban in europe?


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 12, 2021)

Two shots of Moderna so far.


----------



## Chary (Oct 13, 2021)

Just got my second Moderna. Wish me luck on less side effects this time haha


----------



## RAHelllord (Oct 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> Just got my second Moderna. Wish me luck on less side effects this time haha


Keep some ibuprofen at the ready, it's what my doc recommended me and it worked well enough.


----------



## djpannda (Oct 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> Just got my second Moderna. Wish me luck on less side effects this time haha


You'll be fine the 1st shot didnt kill you then 2nd won't ( JOKE) 
 just don't plan to operate any heavy machinery or life changing choices


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 13, 2021)

Got Moderna. As soon as my age group was allowed to get them here in FL, I signed up, got it 2 days later. Felt nothing but a little arm pain. 2nd shot 3 weeks after, felt kinda crappy the next day, didn't really want to do much. After that, back to normal.

When making plans for my son's bday, My parents told me they didn't get the vax, and wouldn't be getting it. And then made up lies of why they didn't/wouldn't get it (my dad's heart doctor told him not to get it, that was real easy to prove a lie). I told them they were no longer allowed over my house, nor would their grandson be staying over their place anymore. They called around and got the J&J shot 2 days later.

When the 6-12 age group shot is approved, my son will be getting it also.

Unless there's a legit medical reason to not get it, I don't give a fuck about what your aunt thinks, how big your cousin's friend's balls got, or how much you believe in some magical being up in the clouds will protect you. Anti-vax people are fucking idiots.


----------



## djpannda (Oct 13, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> Got Moderna. As soon as my age group was allowed to get them here in FL, I signed up, got it 2 days later. Felt nothing but a little arm pain. 2nd shot 3 weeks after, felt kinda crappy the next day, didn't really want to do much. After that, back to normal.
> 
> When making plans for my son's bday, My parents told me they didn't get the vax, and wouldn't be getting it. And then made up lies of why they didn't/wouldn't get it (my dad's heart doctor told him not to get it, that was real easy to prove a lie). I told them they were no longer allowed over my house, nor would their grandson be staying over their place anymore. They called around and got the J&J shot 2 days later.
> 
> ...


bit rough but yea .. misinformation in social media has taken hold of Guilible older people. ( not a knock, I had to have a serious talk with my mother in the start of COVID).


----------



## SG854 (Oct 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> Just got my second Moderna. Wish me luck on less side effects this time haha


Oh No


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2021)

*Please,to the User who had voted for "Novavax".*

I am very curious.

*How are you ? How was the Vaccination ? Any Symptoms/Side Effects ?
Did you received the "Green Pass" for it ? In which Country please ?
How many Stichtes are necessary for getting full Immunity (for my Recherche - 2) ?*

Thank you very much.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 14, 2021)

Got my first shot of Moderna back in December, 2nd shot in January. Really hoping they approve the boosters for Moderna because I'll definitely be getting it. I work with immunocompromised/disabled elderly adults who all got Moderna as well, I'm trying to get back to some live shows and not put them at risk.


----------



## Tarmfot (Oct 18, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> Got Moderna. As soon as my age group was allowed to get them here in FL, I signed up, got it 2 days later. Felt nothing but a little arm pain. 2nd shot 3 weeks after, felt kinda crappy the next day, didn't really want to do much. After that, back to normal.
> 
> When making plans for my son's bday, My parents told me they didn't get the vax, and wouldn't be getting it. And then made up lies of why they didn't/wouldn't get it (my dad's heart doctor told him not to get it, that was real easy to prove a lie). I told them they were no longer allowed over my house, nor would their grandson be staying over their place anymore. They called around and got the J&J shot 2 days later.
> 
> ...


Anti covid vaxx people are not the same as anti vaxx people.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 18, 2021)

No Super Soldier jokes? Anyway,

I'm using what most people seem to be using.


----------



## Lacius (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> Anti covid vaxx people are not the same as anti vaxx people.


Yes, they are.


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> Anti covid vaxx people are not the same as anti vaxx people.


Both are fucking idiots, so same to me


----------



## Tarmfot (Oct 18, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> Both are fucking idiots, so same to me


I suppose they think the same about you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> I suppose they think the same about you.


Senseless,my Friend.






Please be so kind and remember:



Alexander1970 said:


> *A kindly Remember please:*
> 
> *No political personal Views/Opinions......
> 
> ...


----------



## tabzer (Oct 18, 2021)

The "vaccine" turned me into a newt.


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> I suppose they think the same about you.



Can't do much thinking when you're dead


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 18, 2021)

Got Pfizer, I didn't feel too great but after a day or 2 I felt perfectly fine.


----------



## Tarmfot (Oct 19, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> Can't do much thinking when you're dead


More or less what you think about covid they do about covid vaccine.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2021)

Finally,now let´s hope the Admission Process will not take another Year....

_Novavax applies for EU approval for CoV vaccine The US pharmaceutical company Novavax has applied for market approval in the European Union for its CoV vaccine. 
The Amsterdam-based EU Medicines Agency (EMA) announced on Wednesday that it had already started testing and that it is expected to announce a decision in "a few weeks". 
The vaccine is a dead vaccine, which contains killed components of the coronavirus for immunization._


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2021)

https://orf.at/stories/3236901/
(German)

Novavax applies for EU approval The US pharmaceutical company Novavax has applied for market approval in the European Union for its CoV vaccine. 
The Amsterdam-based EU Medicines Agency (EMA) announced on Wednesday that it had already started testing. 
A decision could be made within a few weeks as part of an accelerated procedure, "if the data presented are sufficiently reliable and complete to demonstrate the effectiveness, safety and quality of the vaccine," it said. It would be the first protein-based vaccine against Covid-19 to be approved. 
The vaccine is a dead vaccine, which contains killed components of the novel coronavirus for immunization. In contrast to the manufacturers Biontech / Pfizer and Moderna, who produce their vaccines on the basis of the new mRNA technology, Novavax uses a very traditional method.

The agent thus arouses interest in people who have reservations about immunization with mRNA vaccines or vector vaccines. 
So far, four vaccines against Covid-19 have been approved in the European Union, two of which are mRNA vaccines (Biontech and Moderna) and two are vector vaccines (AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson). 
90 percent overall effectiveness in phase 3 study In the crucial phase 3 study with 30,000 patients, the Novavax vaccine showed an overall effectiveness of around 90 percent. 
However, the intended approval dragged on because Novavax had to contend with production problems. The vaccine received emergency approval this month in the Philippines and Indonesia. The US approval application is planned for the end of the year. 
The EU has secured up to 200 million cans from the company. Novavax uses the “spike protein” from SARS-CoV-2 for its vaccine and reproduces it en masse in insect cells. After the vaccination, the human immune system uses it to generate antibodies against the protein and can thus fight off Covid 19 disease. Because the vaccine - unlike the Biontech Pfizer vaccine, for example - can be stored at refrigerator temperature, the agent is considered a beacon of hope for poorer countries.


----------

